# The Last Of Us



## ohmyliver (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone else looking forward to this? Out on Friday. Ps3 exclusive, done by Naughty Dog.

Getting a-mazing scores across the board. It's something like the 10th 10/10 given by Edge magazine since the early 90s, for example. http://www.edge-online.com/review/the-last-of-us-review/


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 14, 2013)

And.. It's very good. Graphics excellent, stealthy combat with a  scrabbling around for bricks to stove someone's head in because you've got four bullets left desperate edge. The writing is good. The movement even has the heaviness of middle age done well. 

And I'm only a couple hours in, but if you have a PS3 this should be a must buy


----------



## Yata (Jun 15, 2013)

watched someone playing it on twitch, it is, like a lot of games these days; a really good interactive movie


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 16, 2013)

Played the first two hours of this last night. The opening sequence is amazing. It's slightly descended into chest high wall cover shooter territory at the moment, but i'm hoping that's only a small part of it.


----------



## Supine (Jun 16, 2013)

Just ordered it. I haven't played the ps3 for ages. The last couple of games bored me.

Fingers crossed this one will hit the spot.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 17, 2013)

It is a bit 'chest high wall cover shooter' until the ammo runs out. Which is frequently even at 'normal' difficulty. Then it becomes a 'chest high wall cover sneak around trying to pick off people/infected by strangling them (the controller vibrating until they die while you're doing this is a good touch)/beating them to death with a 4 by 4 or metal pipe/looking for ingredients for a Molotov cocktail and trying to craft it without being discovered -er'. 

The scripting is what makes it I think. There are things that annoy me a little bit, like why don't human opponents with guns drop them when dead? But generally, I still think it's a great game, with some things that really should be in other games, like the game not pausing when you apply a health pack/craft supplies/rummage around in your backpack for your other gun.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-the-last-of-us-tech-analysis  is good on how much Naughty Dog have wrung out of the ageing PS3 graphics wise.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 20, 2013)

The clickers are horrible.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 21, 2013)

but not as annoying as the stalkers.  

Am about 80% of the way through, and I'm still very impressed by it.  The writing is easily on a bar with an HBO series.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm finding that I'm having a fair bit of success taking a Leroy Jenkins approach. I don't think it's meant to be played that way.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 21, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> I'm finding that I'm having a fair bit of success taking a Leroy Jenkins approach. I don't think it's meant to be played that way.


 

what difficulty are you playing at though?


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 21, 2013)

Normal.


----------



## Epona (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't have a PS3, but a friend of my OH told him that this is 22Gb - is that correct? If so must have some hefty sound files and cutscenes! That's not a judgement at all by the way (the game sounds great), but if that is correct it's one hell of a large file for a game!


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 25, 2013)

It's roughly 26gb. Fits on one bluray disc though.

yeah there's about an hour and a half of cut scenes (it's about 12-20 hours to complete the game). There's also a lot of incidental conversations in game between the main characters like Ellie having a sort of 'no really? a truck that went around the streets selling ice cream? really?' conversation when you walk past a derelict ice cream van, but these really help the plot/ambience of the game. Slightly annoying because my impetus was to search everywhere to scavenge everything, but other characters walk off talking to each other and it's just so well scripted that I didn't want to miss the dialogue, but you know you really need to scavenge everything, just in case you'll need that extra molotov, health pack, nail bomb, 4 by 4 with blades taped onto it etc.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 13, 2013)

Bought this last week, been working so I'm only about 3 or 4 hours into it.  Gameplay-wise it's just your normal survival horror. However it's one of the most immersive experiences I've ever had.  Gfx and audio are absolutely stunning, story-wise...well...Deus Ex was my favourite ever but this has far better characterization so far.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 13, 2013)

It's the writing that makes it a great game.  Although the fantastic graphics and audio helps. 

The second half is better than the first half as well. 

Multiplayer is actually not bad, so long as you can get teamed up with people who realise that it's all about teamwork, rather than being a hung ho lone twat.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 14, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> ...The second half is better than the first half as well...


Oh.....awesome.!


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 14, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> It's the writing that makes it a great game. Although the fantastic graphics and audio helps.
> 
> The second half is better than the first half as well.
> 
> Multiplayer is actually not bad, so long as you can get teamed up with people who realise that it's all about teamwork, rather than being a hung ho lone twat.


 

Good to know as I'm half way through. I haven't played a single player game in over 6 years. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 4, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> It's the writing that makes it a great game. Although the fantastic graphics and audio helps.
> 
> The second half is better than the first half as well.....


Finished this today. How right you are.

Many of the non-spoiler reviews I read/watched before getting this, including here, talked about the killing. About how sometimes you knew you were doing a bad thing. When I played Deus Ex I _wanted_ my character to change, to rebel. When I played this, there was an assumed morality (mine) when I played but there was a point near the end


Spoiler



where I quickly shot three unarmed doctors in the head


that I realised that nothing else mattered.

I felt the guilt, I understood the actions and what I was saying to myself.



Spoiler



I didn't check to see if I could just lift Ellie from the operating table


 
I just killed them....



Spoiler



because they were going to kill her, so fuck them, die, you fuck with her you die...get the message?


 
An immersive experience superior to any other I've had...that includes FF7, RE1 and a few others. This topped them all.

The way media works...there is no way there won't be a follow up to this...if they do a follow up on the PS4 and it gets positive reviews I'd buy one.


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah. Agreed. Even though it would seem like the 'wrong' choice, it's hard to imagine that the Joel would have made any other choice. 



Spoiler



Especially when he starts calling Ellie "baby girl", which is what he called Sarah.


I hear that domain names have been already registered... I can only hope that it's a sequel set in the same world, because the Joel and Ellie story is done, and I fear that to continue it wouldn't work. I'm already looking forward to the single player DLC though. Plenty of scope for other stories to be told. 



Spoiler



The whole Ish thing for example.


I went back and played it on hard mode (having completed it on normal) and I think it's a better game on hard. Although parts seemed easier than when I first played it like the first time you encounter a clicker with runners, which I found annoyingly difficult the first time, but breezed through on hard mode. Especially as everything is in short supply, so you have to use bricks and bottles much more. But even clickers go down if you stun 'em with a bottle or brick and then use another to club their head off.

My only real beef with it is that it's a PS3 only title... and I say this as a PS3 owner.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 5, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> ... But even clickers go down if you stun 'em with a bottle or brick and then use another to club their head off....


You can do that?  Fuckin hell.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2013)

It looks really good, but a lot of the time it has the feel of a film where there's the occasional chance to direct the action yourself for a bit.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It looks really good, but a lot of the time it has the feel of a film where there's the occasional chance to direct the action yourself for a bit.


 
Won't deny it.  I wouldn't say it has the most playability...that goes to the likes of tetris.

What you say isn't a drawback though, the reason you fight through those bits is to _get_ to the next bit of the film.

A compelling narrative.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Everyone wants different things from gameplay, I suppose.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Everyone wants different things from gameplay, I suppose.


 
Yes...everyone wants something different.  

Just now, this qualifies.   I'm pretty sure there are already 20 games in production that try to replicate that difference.


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 5, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> You can do that? Fuckin hell.


 
I know, it was an 'oh-shit-I've-got-no-melee-weapon-or-shiv' moment of desperation...

Johnny Canuck3  it is like a film where the action parts are played out by the watcher... it's not really that different to say Call of Duty (except with a plot/dialogue that doesn't feel like they are the result of a caffeinated brainstorming session by 14 year old boys)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> I know, it was an 'oh-shit-I've-got-no-melee-weapon-or-shiv' moment of desperation...
> 
> Johnny Canuck3 it is like a film where the action parts are played out by the watcher... it's not really that different to say Call of Duty (except with a plot/dialogue that doesn't feel like they are the result of a caffeinated brainstorming session by 14 year old boys)


 
Similar to the campaign, but not the on-line play, which is pretty much the only type of game play I much enjoy nowadays. I'd rather match wits with other people than with the algorithm.


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 6, 2013)

Fair enough. Although TLoU's multiplayer is good.. but isn't the whole levelling yee-haw shoot fest that CoH et al are...


----------



## g force (Aug 6, 2013)

Finished it on normal and it was immensely satisfying. Re-playing on Hard now and it's a very different game, even though certain parts seems a little easier, ie the room in the office block with the 4x runners and clicker. You just have to remember to have a shiv and a brick with you at all times!


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 7, 2013)

Good company.

http://www.edge-online.com/features/edge-tens-the-greatest-videogames-of-the-last-twenty-years/


----------



## freshnero (Aug 8, 2013)

Was excited about this anyway, and now edge has given it 10
Well that makes it a must (i know edge is full of shit sometimes)


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Good company.
> 
> http://www.edge-online.com/features/edge-tens-the-greatest-videogames-of-the-last-twenty-years/



GTAIV?!?!

They must have been so, so high.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2013)

Just about to start playing this


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 27, 2013)

ruffneck23.... and, initial verdict?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2013)

Only played the intro so far, but its sweet so far, well until it stops being sweet any more in terms of story....

but nicely impressed so far


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 5, 2013)

I've spent the last two months ignoring any reviews or articles and telling my friends to STFU about it, I knew I had this week off between jobs and I've done nothing since Monday other than play this game. Just finished it and I'm stunned. I can't remember the last time I cared about fictional characters as much as Joel and Ellie.

The gameplay was nothing groundbreaking, just very well executed and designed, but the character development and storytelling utterly made this game. Such a brilliant story, I'd rank this up with my favourite books and films.

Near the end I couldn't decide whether I agreed with Joel's actions when he 



Spoiler



tries to save Ellie despite knowing she might be the only hope for humanities future survival. But then thinking back to the scene with the giraffes, I wondered whether the world might be better off without us and came round to his way of thinking. Fuck humanity, lets just try to give this one girl as good a life as possible.



Little touches like Joel 



Spoiler



touching the watch Sarah gave him when he was talking about coming to terms with his survival while everyone he loved perished


 really got to me. That's what makes this game so great, every little detail was perfectly thought out. I wish I could wipe my memory of it and play it all through again.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 5, 2013)

tbh im not really feeling it   , i dont like the shooting mechanics


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 5, 2013)

Stick auto aim on then, it's not really about the shooting. I tried to fire guns as little as possible.


----------



## g force (Sep 5, 2013)

cliche guevara said:


> I've spent the last two months ignoring any reviews or articles and telling my friends to STFU about it, I knew I had this week off between jobs and I've done nothing since Monday other than play this game. Just finished it and I'm stunned. I can't remember the last time I cared about fictional characters as much as Joel and Ellie.
> 
> The gameplay was nothing groundbreaking, just very well executed and designed, but the character development and storytelling utterly made this game. Such a brilliant story, I'd rank this up with my favourite books and films.
> 
> ...



That and 



Spoiler



the way be began to call her 'Baby Girl' as he had he own daughter


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 9, 2013)

has anyone been playing the mulitiplayer?  I've been getting into that.  I like the co-op nature of it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 9, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> has anyone been playing the mulitiplayer?  I've been getting into that.  I like the co-op nature of it.


Nah...co-op seems against the core concept.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 10, 2013)

but pretty much everyone bar Bill or Tess that Joel and Ellie come across is a member of a group or faction, and Joel teams up with Bill, Tess, and Tommy during the game...


----------



## tendril (Sep 10, 2013)

Completed it on normal. Was awesome, but lacked the 'final boss' aspect of a good game. Still, gonna give it another go on hard i think.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to that. TLoU is the first game that I brought a season pass for.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 18, 2013)

cliche guevara said:


> Near the end I couldn't decide whether I agreed with Joel's actions when he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just finished it. I'm left with the feeling that ultimately 



Spoiler



Joel put his own need, to keep hold of his "something to fight for", ahead of the needs of the rest of the world/humanity. He knows that Marlene was right, that it's only a matter of time before they are killed, but he selfishly chooses to keep Ellie for himself, because it's the only thing keeping him going.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 18, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I just finished it. I'm left with the feeling that ultimately



Or alternatively:


Spoiler



He loves Ellie, and isn't prepared to sacrifice her just on the off chance that doctors from a group of people he knows can act in bad faith might be able to synthesize a cure from her brain, and that is the one and only chance of a cure.  Seems bloody reasonable to me in the circumstances.  If it was your daughter, would you let them cut her brain open?  How often in a species is just one person found to be immune?  What are the odds that no-one else would be similarly resistant?  The ending seemed entirely plausible and logical to me.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 18, 2013)

Or even



Spoiler



He loves Ellie/needs her to give his life meaning/wants to atone for his inability to keep his own daughter alive, _and _there isn't much of humanity worth saving. Most of the groups you come across are preying upon other humans in some way or another. There's also no guarantee that the fireflies will be able to distribute it, or even be successful in their attempt to make the vaccine


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 19, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there isn't much of humanity worth saving. Most of the groups you come across are preying upon other humans in some way or another


That's a good observation. Maybe I subscribe to the "needs of the many" Spock-style outlook a little too strongly...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 19, 2013)

But also this, from Polygon:


Spoiler



It's a horror story, right? In the end, Joel's taken this young girl hostage and turned her into his dead child.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.empireonline.com/features/the-last-of-us


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 23, 2014)

Extended trailer has been released.  I can't wait for this DLC, if the writing is even 50% as good as the game I'm going to be happy.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 23, 2014)

This game is the one reason i'm looking into getting a ps3, but i'm not sure it justified the price of what is an otherwise redundant console. I'm bored shitless of my xbox.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 23, 2014)

Probably counts as one of my favourite video games ever. I can't recall another game which sucked me in like this with its characters and storyline. Superb, really, really enjoyed it.

Can't see me playing the DLC, unfortunately, because the PS3 has now been consigned to a dusty corner to act as a media player until the PS4 gets its updates.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 23, 2014)

If i could find a ps3 cheap enough, i'd have this.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 23, 2014)

You can get a reconditioned 320gb slim for about 90 quid from Game at the moment... 

and even if the PS3 is now in some sort of dusty hiatus... it's still presumably plugged in to your tv otherwise it would be rubbish media server... 

The only reason why I'm tempted by a PS4 is because of Naughty Dog, and the inevitable 'The Last of Us II'.... they've wrung so much graphicswise out of the PS3 that I'm already wanting to see what they can do with the PS4 hardware...  Although really it's the superb writing of The Last of Us that makes it really stand out in a genre where a lot of plots seem like they've been written by a bunch of 14 year old boys hepped up on Red Bull...


----------



## DilenAs (Jan 24, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Finished this today. How right you are.
> 
> Many of the non-spoiler reviews I read/watched before getting this, including here, talked about the killing. About how sometimes you knew you were doing a bad thing. When I played Deus Ex I _wanted_ my character to change, to rebel. When I played this, there was an assumed morality (mine) when I played but there was a point near the end
> 
> ...



Why is this PS only... I hate these freaking company exclusive contracts. -.-

Now I have to emulate a playstation in order to play this on PC 

*ed: URL removed


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 24, 2014)

Um, because it's published by a Sony company, and because it helps sell their console?

It is a shame that it's ps3 only, but I can understand the commercial reasons why it is.

Good luck with emulating a ps3 on a pc.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 15, 2014)

Any one got the single player DLC? 

Downloaded it last night and it's good. Script pretty tight. I hear it's short though. 

I love the cheesey pun bit


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 17, 2014)

Finished it, and it's very _very _good.  The main bug bear that some have had with TLoU isn't present 



Spoiler



there's no NPCs seemingly breaking cover, but not being detected.



The writing is really good... there's a twist which in retrospect seems a bit obvious... but it's done well.  Considering that you know what happens to one of the main characters in the end, it doesn't lose dramatic tension or poignancy.

11 quid does seem a tad steep for 3 hours of content.  But, I feel it's well worth it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like a 'remaster' will be making its way to PS4 this summer...


----------



## XtC_maTTy (Apr 15, 2014)

I never played this but now that its coming to PS4 I will deferentially be getting it sometime this year


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 27, 2015)

Well I've never seen what the big attraction was with video games until I spent the last 4 days playing this on Finn Larden's PS3 

Positively hooked. What do I look for next that is like this?


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Well I've never seen what the big attraction was with video games until I spent the last 4 days playing this on Finn Larden's PS3
> 
> Positively hooked. What do I look for next that is like this?



  what did you like about it?


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 27, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Well I've never seen what the big attraction was with video games until I spent the last 4 days playing this on Finn Larden's PS3
> 
> Positively hooked. What do I look for next that is like this?



Bioshock Infinite? (not as good imho as TLoU, but good graphics, and story telling)


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 27, 2015)

tommers said:


> what did you like about it?


The whole story line, the way it ran along and kept you intrigued and I found it relatively easy to get a hang of the controls. Larden pwns me on COD but on this he was a bit pissed that I seemed to be better than him  I was on it for 4 days solid mind. 



ohmyliver said:


> Bioshock Infinite? (not as good imho as TLoU, but good graphics, and story telling)




Goes off to search


----------



## sim667 (Jan 27, 2015)

I really want to play this on my PS4.....

*goes to look for second hand copy


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 27, 2015)

Tomb Raider (2013)
Dishonoured
Uncharted 2 or 3
Heavy Rain
Maybe Alan Wake.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 27, 2015)

Walking Dead maybe.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 27, 2015)

Lollipop chainsaw


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 27, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> Tomb Raider (2013)
> Dishonoured
> Uncharted 2 or 3
> Heavy Rain
> Maybe Alan Wake.


I was looking at Uncharted as they is going cheapo on ebay. Are they any good?
I also have Heavy Rain on the list

I've just used my clubcard vouchers and got a copy Two Souls. This should keep me on the sofa for a couple of days.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 27, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> Lollipop chainsaw


 Is that for real


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 27, 2015)

It does exist, but it was a joke.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 27, 2015)

Infamous: Second Son.  You can pick it up cheap and it's really good.

There's no point trying to get a game as good as TLOU, there isn't one.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 27, 2015)

Uncharted 2 and 3 are good, yes.  Same people behind them as TLoU.  The writing isn't as good as though.

Heavy Rain I thought was a bit rubbish.  I mean the opening level you spend an hour doing things like brushing your teeth, the end of the level was quite good... but I couldn't really get past the tedium of the opening level.

I suggested Bioshock Infinite as the story telling/plot/world you're in is almost as good as TLoU, it's got a good twist, and it's based around a world based on turn of the 20th century American exceptionalism, where the factions are basically revolutionary anarchists and patriotic bigots, it also looks fantastic, and they've used music really well


Spoiler


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 27, 2015)

Tomb Raider 2013 is worth a go, very well done, like an action film. But the plot is a bit ho hum.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 27, 2015)

I didn't get on with BioShock infinite at all. But loved tomb raider.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 4, 2019)

Worthy bump.  (Probably because TLOU2 is due)


----------



## 8ball (Dec 4, 2019)

If there’s a game that really doesn’t need a sequel...


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2019)

8ball said:


> If there’s a game that really doesn’t need a sequel...


I've been waiting ages for this.

Is it going to be on Xbox one any time soon?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 4, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I've been waiting ages for this.
> 
> Is it going to be on Xbox one any time soon?



I thought the ending of the first one was perfect.  Not sure about release dates.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2019)

8ball said:


> I thought the ending of the first one was perfect.  Not sure about release dates.


It was but the idea of what happens next and the game play will have me spending my bucks. It's my fav game for years.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 5, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Is it going to be on Xbox one any time soon?



I can't tell if this was a genuine question or now, if it is, the answer is 'very unlikely as Naughty Dog are owned by Sony and their games are flagship games to sell Sony consoles'


----------



## tommers (Dec 5, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I've been waiting ages for this.
> 
> Is it going to be on Xbox one any time soon?



https://www.amazon.co.uk/500GB-Hits...ref=sr_1_1?keywords=ps4&qid=1575561118&sr=8-1


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 5, 2019)

ohmyliver said:


> I can't tell if this was a genuine question or now, if it is, the answer is 'very unlikely as Naughty Dog are owned by Sony and their games are flagship games to sell Sony consoles'



Yeah we only have a ps3 having upgraded his xbox last year. I cant afford another hike this year with the potential for it to all change again next year.. I read they may be considering an xbox release somewhere but it was a very flaky article.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 5, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Yeah we only have a ps3 having upgraded his xbox last year. I cant afford another hike this year with the potential for it to all change again next year.. I read they may be considering an xbox release somewhere but it was a very flaky article.



If its from a few years back, that was due to the software house being a bit mischievous.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 5, 2019)

8ball said:


> If its from a few years back, that was due to the software house being a bit mischievous.


Fuck. I can' afford another fucking console  

Can you get a cheap 2nd hand ps4 yet?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 5, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Fuck. I can' afford another fucking console
> 
> Can you get a cheap 2nd hand ps4 yet?



Depends how cheap...

Just chill for a bit and get the remastered version on PS5.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 5, 2019)

8ball said:


> Depends how cheap...
> 
> Just chill for a bit and get the remastered version on PS5.


That's what the lad is murmuring about. When will the PS5 be out?


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 5, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> That's what the lad is murmuring about. When will the PS5 be out?


End of next year.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 5, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> End of next year.


Just in time for christmas I suppose?  He can get a paper round now he's 14.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 30, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Just in time for christmas I suppose?  He can get a paper round now he's 14.


Do you still get paper rounds?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 30, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Do you still get paper rounds?


Yup. We do round here.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 8, 2020)

HBO to make TV series based on apocalyptic video game The Last of Us
					

Chernobyl creator Craig Mazin will work on the adaptation with the game’s creative director Neil Druckmann




					www.theguardian.com


----------

